
Ask HN: Where to get a timeline of important announcements and events? - max93
Where to get a timeline of important announcements and events, for example the date time of announcing the unemployment rate and more?
======
steerpike
What's an important announcement or event?

I mean it's a pretty broad category you've stipulated but I guess the 'Current
events portal' of Wikipedia [0] gives the best possible summary of what you're
looking for.

[0][https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events)

~~~
max93
It seems to include past events only but not upcoming announcements. To me an
important announcement is one that may impact the stock market.

